# Looking for British Lab Stud



## 8-Ball

I am beginning the search for a British Lab Stud to breed to my female British Lab. Would require one that has proven himself running Hunt Tests . AKC Master or HRC Finished preferred.


----------



## Tobias

Check 
Old oak retrievers
Prairie Plains British Labs
Imperial Retrievers

Someone here also has a 2 time MN finisher. Perhaps they willnchime in.


----------



## Peter Balzer

Posting this in the Classified Ad is a more appropriate place.


----------



## polmaise

Or' , you could edit the post to read 'What is' ? ..then you may get the responses you don't want without it being in the classifieds


----------



## Tobias

Yeah
.. true enough Robert.
It has to be a request for an FC choc factored stud, or stud du jour. LOL!


----------



## 8-Ball

*What is*

My intent was to hear from people with experience involving British Lab studs. Not hear sales pitches from breeders.

I prefer dogs that are proven, running tests in the U.S. or Canada . Too many champions coming over that aren't being ran here making me suspect of their abilities to run the style test we will encounter here. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Breck

Would a Canadian dog from British Columbia count?


----------



## jhnnythndr

So why not just breed to a dog with plenty of hunt test depth in the pedigree. Something bred for that game, if you suspect that peg is square, you may as well look around for a round one.


----------



## Tobias

No one that has responded is a breeder.
You are looking for a stud dog that is of UK lineage, that is successfully running hunt tests. The three I mentioned all have at least one stud dog that is mh or hrch titled.


----------



## polmaise

8-Ball said:


> *My intent was to hear from people with experience involving British Lab studs*. Not hear sales pitches from breeders.
> 
> I prefer dogs that are proven, running tests in the U.S. or Canada . Too many champions coming over that aren't being ran here making me suspect of their abilities to run the style test we will encounter here.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.


You are obviously not in the market to buy one , so you must have a Bitch that you want to breed from , so why not just train the one you got to the standard you look for and I'm sure there will be a waiting list and you can keep a dog pup your self ,for next time ..Best Lab stud was 'Sydney' .


----------



## swliszka

Sometimes I have to step back and take Moose Gooser's attitude as I interpret it. What often "passes" for impartial information here are "buddy sells" and self promos.

P. Balzer #3 X 2. Classified is the best place. Lastly this is not the Doggie Wikileaks source.


----------



## cmccallum

If I was looking for a stud to breed to my female based on HT titles, it would be the one below. 

Contact Chuck Anderson (Dynamite British Labradors): Old Oak's Kid Dynamite Dave MH has two master national passes and going for the third this fall. He is located in Minnesota. Contact is 612-388-8378


----------



## Mark Sehon

Try TT British Kennels.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp

Whelp I know that American Show Lab breeders are shipping Frozen across the pond and having success. Thus I assume British breeders are doing the same, well at least the show people. So perhaps it would be feasible to import True British Field Lab; mayhaps a Field Champion frozen; It would actually be quite novel. However if the Field people over there are as (how shall we put it) _<Slower to accept newer technologies? prefer not to deal with such hassles? Old School?>- as the American field set. You might need a personal connection to get it done. Even then they might look into it then tell you it's TOO much work (I'm sure there's a "polite" British saying for such things..bugger off?) .


----------



## Dave Combs

Email me at [email protected] for more info on my stud. 100% British bred, fox red, all health clearances, NAHRA GMHR-I title


----------



## Swack

I believe I understand the OP's intent, but I'm not sure what he expects in terms of responses. People are going to tell him where to find British Lab stud dogs that meet his criteria of advanced hunt test titles. Many British Lab owners don't do complete health clearances or title their stud dogs. Some do.

I'll second the list Tobias offered with emphasis on Imperial Retrievers. Yes, that's the buddy sell Swliszka talked about, but what do you expect? I know Kirk Keene and his dogs. I've only heard about the others. If you want a personal recommendation you get information about people and dogs I know!

I suggest the OP take all of the suggestions he's gotten and do some research. Try to see the dogs which interest you the most in person. Once you've seen them you'll know which one you want to use.

Swack


----------



## Hb35

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Whelp I know that American Show Lab breeders are shipping Frozen across the pond and having success. Thus I assume British breeders are doing the same, well at least the show people. So perhaps it would be feasible to import True British Field Lab; mayhaps a Field Champion frozen; It would actually be quite novel.



This is already being done. My pup came from Double T in Kansas and the breeding was from frozen semen from Scotland. Field Trial Champion and 2nd place, high male dog, at the IGL championship.

I don't know how often they do that, but do list foreign dogs on their stud page. My scheduled breeding was to a British bred 500pt. Hunt Test dog born here, but he was injured and had to have surgery. After discussing it, Haynes replaced the stud with the straw from across the pond. I couldn't be happier with him, just over a year old.


----------



## lincoln_retrievers

Check out Southern Oak Kennels, they have a good amount of field champion studs.


----------



## Tobias

swliszka said:


> Sometimes I have to step back and take Moose Gooser's attitude as I interpret it. What often "passes" for impartial information here are "buddy sells" and self promos.
> 
> P. Balzer #3 X 2. Classified is the best place. Lastly this is not the Doggie Wikileaks source.


truthfully there are very few British (Lineage) Labrador breeders in the US that put any sort of working titles on their dogs.
The three I posted are the ones I know of that have upper level titles on at least some of their dogs - and then Dave Combs posted his dog (beautiful boy, btw, Dave), and Chuck Anderson's dog that has passed the MN twice. Although I am certain there are others that have been mentioned - or will be mentioned.

The market for the 'British' lab is not for people that run tests or are competitive. And most of them probably won't have health clearances done on their 'hunting' dogs.


----------



## cmccallum

I forgot about Dave Combs, I seen a picture of his boy and he would be a good stud also. There are alot of "british" dogs out there running hunt tests and if they are breeding and are a ethical breeder, I think you will find they have health clearances done on them. 

If you are not stuck on HT titles, check out Southern Oak Kennels, Team Wild Wings, Aces Retrievers, Livingston Gundogs, Sporting Life Kennels. All of those have good stud dogs with health clearances.


----------

